# Adding a joystick loader controler



## jgaff (Apr 20, 2012)

I just bought a Massey 3070 cab tractor and would like to add a cable operated joystick controller to operate the loader and free up my rear remotes. Any suggestions on getting information on where to plumb it into on the tractor? Any suggestions on where to find the best deal to purchase the joystick kit from? Many thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know much about your Massey but you are looking for the "power beyond" ports. The tractors I work on have ports in the center section of the remote valves. If your tractor has a ccls system there will also be a port for the load sense. I hope this helps.


----------



## jgaff (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll have to look to see if it has the power beyond ports on the remotes after it is delivered. I'm not sure what the ccls system is. Can you explain? Thanks!


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

Ccls is the type of hydraulic system. It stands for closed centre load sensing, aka closed centre system. (opposed to an open centre system). The ccls system uses a variable pump, most often an axial piston pump. There is a small load sense line running from the user (steering, remote valves) to the regulated valve on your pump. The pump then adjusts pressure and flow to the demand. Most newer and fancier tractors use this system. It's more expensive but it saves fuel and wear and tear. If you add an additional component such as a loader valve you will have to run a sense line to your power beyond. Also when you purchase the valve you have to buy the one right for your tractors hydraulic system.


----------



## jgaff (Apr 20, 2012)

Good to know! Thanks for the info on the type of hydraulic system. Any suggestions on where to find the cable operated loader valve kit?


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, any implement dealer will sell you some sort of a loader valve. Maybe there is some sort of a discount parts store in your area where you could find a bargain. Is there already a loader on the tractor? What brand of loader are you looking at? Do you have a Massey dealer in your area? He would be your best source of information. Most loaders we put on new tractors have one quick coupler that makes it very easy to take the loader off.


----------



## jgaff (Apr 20, 2012)

It has a factory Massey 848 loader on it, but they cheaped out and just plumbed it into the remotes so they are tied up with the loader on. I would like to just add a joystick with cable controls down to a valve with quick attach fittings, so I can pull it if I need to remove the loader. Just got a response from Woods that they don't make a kit to fit my tractor. I might be stuck with factory Agco unless I want to fit it myself. Not a big deal if you know where to plumb it into the tractor . I might have to use the power beyond to do it. I'll know more about it after it is delivered.


----------



## jgaff (Apr 20, 2012)

I have purhased and mounted the loader valve, but would like to know where massey factory joysticks are mounted in the cab. Does anyone have a massey with a joystick in the cab that they can take a photo of and post so I can see where it mounts in the cab? Thanks!


----------

